

Linsched: Linux Scheduler Simulator - xtacy
http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/10/12/279

======
kqr2
The original linsched paper:

<http://www.cs.unc.edu/~jmc/linsched/linsched_paper.pdf>

------
CountHackulus
I can see this helping very much with rapid testing of new scheduling ideas.

With good testing tools, development becomes much easier.

------
glhaynes
What a sensible idea. Very cool.

